# Useless Thread MDCCXXXIX: Title



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

First


----------



## Ceremony

Ray, people will come Ray. They'll come to Iowa for reasons they can't even fathom. They'll turn up your driveway not knowing for sure why they're doing it. They'll arrive at your door as innocent as children, longing for the past. Of course, we won't mind if you look around, you'll say. It's only $20 per person. They'll pass over the money without even thinking about it: for it is money they have and peace they lack. And they'll walk out to the bleachers; sit in shirtsleeves on a perfect afternoon. They'll find they have reserved seats somewhere along one of the baselines, where they sat when they were children and cheered their heroes. And they'll watch the game and it'll be as if they dipped themselves in magic waters. The memories will be so thick they'll have to brush them away from their faces. People will come Ray. The one constant through all the years, Ray, has been baseball. America has rolled by like an army of steamrollers. It has been erased like a blackboard, rebuilt and erased again. But baseball has marked the time. This field, this game: it's a part of our past, Ray. It reminds of us of all that once was good and it could be again. Oh... people will come Ray. People will most definitely come.


----------



## TJ Hooker

ix, great to see you last night.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

At my mother in law's now


----------



## Ceremony

My first PS4 trophy is for playing with a friend and it's not SoupyFIN


----------



## Ceremony

Bet he's raging


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Getting drunk...


----------



## Club

G F O P said:


>



Hi Mike how are you doing lovely seeing you posting again, say hi to the Ma and Pa for me if you would and the dogs too, how are things over there??? Anyways I have to go get the cooking out of the oven before it burns! See ya Pal!


----------



## John Price

Zaige - Today at 6:11 PM
@Mike[/USER] 疲れた did you really f***ing burn rice
really
did that really happen
because burning pasta wasn't bad enough
Kyle - Today at 6:12 PM
I was not aware rice could burn
well at least if you submerged it in water obviously dry rice burns


----------



## TJ Hooker

What did he think would happen? That if you cooked it long enough it would just turn back into dry rice?

Yet, if that were true, according to his own admissions, dry rice would burn.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Tom Hansen said:


> What did he think would happen? That if you cooked it long enough it would just turn back into dry rice?
> 
> Yet, if that were true, according to his own admissions, dry rice would burn.




If the heat were low enough that is what would happen

Would take a long time and your stove probably isn't capable of it unless you have the pot very far away from the flame.


----------



## John Price

Just left it boiling for like 10 minutes instead of lowering the heat

Then I smell burning


----------



## John Price

Looking out the window out on the street
I don't know what happened, I'm out on my feet
I hear my mother calling my name
I still come running but I ain't the same

You can change the channel
Take the phone off the hook
Avoid the headline but you'll never grow up baby if you don't look

When I saw him go down
Felt like somebody lied
I had to hold my breath till the coast was clear

When I saw him go down
Felt like somebody lied
I had to close my eyes just to stop the tears


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

You really burned rice??? @G F O P 

You aren't good at being Asian if that's true.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> You really burned rice??? @G F O P
> 
> You aren't good at being Asian if that's true.




yues


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> yues


----------



## Club

anyone tried the new ps4?


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Can't to meet up with @G F O P and @Tom Hansen


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## John Price

@Zaige


----------



## John Price




----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony are you watching the Snooker final? Come on Ronnayyyy!

I've managed to get out of going to work today because there's been a bit of snow


----------



## John Price

Yes I saw your new TV it's good

Watching the snooker on the new tv nice


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony are you watching the Snooker final? Come on Ronnayyyy!
> 
> I've managed to get out of going to work today because there's been a bit of snow



It's about minus 40 here today and I am watching, yes


----------



## Ceremony

Shaun Murphy is one of the most boring men alive


----------



## Ceremony

Oh I knew there was a thing I wanted to do


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN you never told me the PS4 screenshots every time you get a trophy

this is f***ing brilliant


----------



## Ceremony

Some start for yer man there


----------



## Ceremony

Meanwhile, Peter Ebdon in the background practicing with full waistcoat on


----------



## Siamese Dream




----------



## Ceremony

Not watching much this week has led to me being unaware that there's a Thai boy with an Anton Chigurh haircut on the tour


----------



## Siamese Dream

Oh and that's a bad miss


----------



## Ceremony

Oh great the redirect's gone


----------



## John Price

@CycloneLaunch


----------



## John Price

@CycloneLaunch


----------



## John Price

ROFL

@CycloneLaunch


----------



## John Price

ROFL

@SoupyFIN @Ceremony @CycloneLaunch @MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@Kyle93


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

It's the same jokes over and over but it's hilarious


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mittelstadt said:


> anyone tried the new ps4?




The Pro one??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@G F O P 

GTA 5 New Doomsday Heist Revealed, And It's GTA Online's First Since 2015


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Slept wonderfully last night


----------



## TJ Hooker

@G F O P, I just want to give you a hug.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hugs are wonderful things


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> Shaun Murphy is one of the most boring men alive




The Good Dr.??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke but I don't wanna freeze


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I really should watch a flick tonight


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The question is....which one???


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I just gotta do the "secret" mission in Saints Row 2 now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Booting up my PS3 now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had to poop


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Playing SR2 now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a coffee soon


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Beat Saints Row 2 again earlier


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This thread is so empty


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke before I watch a flick actually


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watched a movie


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Now to browse HF before I sleep


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Goodnight all


----------



## John Price

If you keep posting this thread is going to complete in less than a month. That's bad. We all discord now.


----------



## John Price

@Deficient Mode wow just heard about new Dortmund manager damn good luck puli


----------



## Deficient Mode

An old man
turned 98
he won the lottery
Died the next day


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> The Good Dr.??



uh

no


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> If you keep posting this thread is going to complete in less than a month. That's bad. We all discord now.




I must finish


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gotta take a leak


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ahh f*** I forgot to charge my phone during the night


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deficient Mode said:


> An old man
> turned 98
> he won the lottery
> Died the next day




That sucks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I post over 1K so quickly now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wonder if I'll hit 40K posts by New Years?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I doubt it but y'never know


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ordered takeout for dinner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

My food is almost here


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

@G F O P you should post with me


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Dinner was delish


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Wonder if I'll hit 40K posts by New Years?




You should make that your resolution!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> You should make that your resolution!




But what if I fail


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

That wouldn't be good now would it?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens lost again


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I didn't see it though because I took a nap after dinner.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke and a coffee


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Brrrrrr it's cold


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mmmm coffee


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

f***ing modem acting up


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Was playing some PS3 earlier and now I might sleep or watch a movie.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Dunno yet....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This thread is so empty


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Where's @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Goodnight


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Where's @G F O P



@Darren Peng


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Oh, hi Mark


----------



## John Price

Charles Jenkins, a U.S Army deserter to North Korea who married a Japanese abductee and lived in Japan after their release, has died. He was 77.

Jenkins was found collapsed outside his home in Sado, northern Japan, on Monday and rushed to a hospital and later pronounced dead, a group representing families of Japanese abductees to North Koreas said Tuesday.


----------



## John Price

6-year-old YouTube star earns $11M reviewing toys


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Is there a thread here on this website, which I have no familiarity with, where I should post about Mike Francesa's upcoming retirement?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Is there a thread here on this website, which I have no familiarity with, where I should post about Mike Francesa's upcoming retirement?



Make one


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Make one




Where would one do that? You have to remember I have never been to this website before, so please let me know which subforum it would be most appropriate on.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Where would one do that? You have to remember I have never been to this website before, so please let me know which subforum it would be most appropriate on.



This one


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> This one




Are you sure?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Are you sure?



Yes now stop posting in this thread. We're supposed to let it die!!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Yes now stop posting in this thread. We're supposed to let it die!!




Why would we do that? Feels like a good thread.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Why would we do that? Feels like a good thread.



Because certain people have made this thread very unpleasant to post in


----------



## John Price

Which is again why you should go to the undisclosed chat location to enlighten yourself and stop being pop culture "Screw hfboards I'm going to tweet all the time and ignore my hf friends"


----------



## John Price

Come back f***


----------



## John Price

Chats on aim 
Chats on irc 
Refuses to chat on discord for more than a minute 

Scumbag @Cheese Wagstaff

Seriously I am so frustrated with you right now. You f***ing clown.


----------



## John Price

This thread is dead


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Bob Richards


----------



## Vertain

Oh damn. I opened that tweet with all the Russian stuff in it and now the FBI CIA NSA PTA and everybody else is gonna be seizing my computer and looking at dirty pics. Damn you!

And yes, this thread is dead. Because it is useless, like the title says. What did you expect eternal life and a cocktail?


----------



## Vertain

My apologies. It seems to have come to life while I was posting.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Vertain said:


> My apologies. It seems to have come to life while I was posting.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Vertain said:


> Oh damn. I opened that tweet with all the Russian stuff in it and now the FBI CIA NSA PTA and everybody else is gonna be seizing my computer and looking at dirty pics. Damn you!
> 
> And yes, this thread is dead. Because it is useless, like the title says. What did you expect eternal life and a cocktail?


----------



## John Price




----------



## Vertain

Hey, is that the same Emily that plays on that show where they dive in the Bering Sea and look for gold?


----------



## Vertain

Nope. Her nose is too small. Maybe next time?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Odd how hostile this veteran poster, GFOP, is getting with me, a newbie completely new to this forum.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Vertain

So. This guy walks into a bar, and says give me a drink. And the bartender says: OK.


----------



## Vertain

The Smothers Brothers used to sing this song, that is kind of catchy

I talk to the trees,
But they never listen


Catchy, eh?


----------



## Vertain

Well, I have to go read the Political thread and get my daily laughs, so I will leave you two to finish your tete a tete.

Nice talking with me.


----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Odd how hostile this veteran poster, GFOP, is getting with me, a newbie completely new to this forum.



I apologize. 

Keep posting in this thread.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## Vertain

My wife often stumbles upon me laughing, and she says what's so funny? And I respond: oh, it was just something I said.


----------



## Vertain

Not much going on in the Politics Forum. Guess the meltdowns will happen a little later.


----------



## Vertain

We used to call that 'burying a post', but nothing I say is all that interesting, so there must be something else going on.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Odd how hostile this veteran poster, GFOP, is getting with me, a newbie completely new to this forum.



Instead of just shutting up and kicking in, you gonna stand there cryin' that back-in-the-day shit


----------



## Vertain

On the other hand, crying is OK now and again, I think Dr Lecter cried when he was having lunch once.


----------



## Vertain

I think I need new glasses. That guy looks like he has a cigarette hanging out of his nostril.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Greetings friends


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

What's going on today??


----------



## PanthersPens62

Vertain said:


> Not much going on in the Politics Forum. Guess the meltdowns will happen a little later.



I'd say about the time the Alabama senate results become official.


----------



## PanthersPens62

G F O P said:


> Yes now stop posting in this thread. We're supposed to let it die!!



And yet you keep posting in it!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Post on!!!


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> And yet you keep posting in it!!!!


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Odd how hostile this veteran poster, GFOP, is getting with me, a newbie completely new to this forum.


----------



## John Price

*On December 14th the FCC will repeal Net Neutrality/Title II. CALL YOUR CONGRESSMAN AND TELL THEM TO FIGHT BACK. *


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

f***

i can't take it

she's too hot


----------



## John Price

@Kyle93 @SoupyFIN @Cheese Wagstaff @Bob Richards


----------



## Bob Richards

ix what are you doing


----------



## John Price

i love emily rudd


----------



## John Price




----------



## Vertain

PanthersPens62 said:


> I'd say about the time the Alabama senate results become official.



I think you may be right. 

As a Canadian living in Vermont, I have no dog in this fight but it should be a good one to watch.


----------



## Vertain

G F O P said:


> i love emily rudd





Me too.

Who?


----------



## John Price

The polls don't close until 8 PM EST


----------



## John Price

I voted for Emily Rudd #hotBlueEyedGril


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>




Please post the young John Squire next time.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

"It's about a girl.

I don't see her anymore."


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Please post the young John Squire next time.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Did your bed and bookshelf go
And run run run away?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Jones is gonna win I think

Moore is a hilariously bad candidate


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> Jones is gonna win I think
> 
> Moore is a hilariously bad candidate





I hope you are happy that Cheese Wagstaff has joined HFBoards


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> I hope you are happy that Cheese Wagstaff has joined HFBoards




I am not happy if I am correct in assuming he does not work for Mr Barksdale


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff

"Let me be emphatic. You need to take your black ass across Charles Street where it belongs."


----------



## John Price

RIP


----------



## Deficient Mode

Jones won 

Try not running a pedophile next time, GOP


----------



## Club

qt


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Took a nap


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Taking a dump rn


----------



## Club

first kid rapping went 2 my school. took acid with him once


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

Went to bed at 9:30 thinking Moore had won 

Pleasantly surprised


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Did your bed and bookshelf go
> And run run run away?



Leave the rest at arm's length
Don't brush with him he might have diseases
Leave the rest at arm's length
Steer clear of the grasp, girl
Run run away


----------



## Vertain

I saw a useless thing once.

Didn't like it all. Nope. It was kind of, you know, useless.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> Leave the rest at arm's length
> Don't brush with him he might have diseases
> Leave the rest at arm's length
> Steer clear of the grasp, girl
> Run run away




For the moment slipped right through him
Combed his hair, combed his hair
Knew the feeling of contentment


----------



## Vertain

So I posted one of my fantasies (it had to do with a goalie stick and 2 Swedish stewardesses) in the General Fantasy Thread. But someone must have delete it, or something.


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> For the moment slipped right through him
> Combed his hair, combed his hair
> Knew the feeling of contentment


----------



## Vertain

And it was a big goalie stick too, if you really want to know.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had a coffee


----------



## John Price

I'm here now you old news
Got a couple old porches, couple old schools
I'll line ya ass up push ya tape backwards
'Cause I'm a real Racial Slur I don't like rappers

And that ain't this and this ain't that
And bitch I'm strapped
f*** wit real Racial Slur that'll cut ya throat
And they don't drink Pepsi they just sell Coke


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ix gonna be a rapper


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

39K posts now


----------



## John Price

@Deficient Mode @Cheese Wagstaff I have started watching The Wire for the 2nd time except this time I am watching on a 65 inch UHDTV

"Got to, this america, man"


----------



## John Price

I think they only have Seaosn 1 though


----------



## John Price

They better have 2,3,4 and 5


----------



## John Price

"...when it's not your turn"


----------



## John Price

looks so beautiful in HD f***

Never should have seen it on illegal streaming sites


----------



## John Price

Wonder if Maurice Levy or Daniel Phelan will ever post on HFBoards


----------



## John Price

"f*** you Detective"


----------



## John Price

Herc GOAT


----------



## John Price

This thread will reach 1000 fast because of my commentary on The Wire Seaosn 1


----------



## John Price

"You can't call this shit a war. Wars end."

@Deficient Mode

In the Narcotics division Kima is seen wearing a BBB hat

In 2002

Big Baller @CycloneLaunch


----------



## John Price

The banter between all the characters is gold


----------



## John Price

"Who the f*** is Avon Barksdale"


----------



## John Price

"These are for you, McNulty"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had a smoke


----------



## John Price

Stupid DAngelo


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chinese food for dinner


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Wonder if GFOP will realize Bubbles is addicted to heroin, not weed, this time through.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Wonder if GFOP will realize Bubbles is addicted to heroin, not weed, this time through.




He mentioned to me in a PM last night that he had once thought the latter.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> He mentioned to me in a PM last night that he had once thought the latter.




It was about time I rewatch The wire


----------



## John Price

It's the message, Dee. You can't show no weakness.


----------



## John Price

Hilarious how McNulty and DAngelo Barksdale both look so immature right now


----------



## John Price

I swear Season 2 better be on Amazon Prime


----------



## John Price

Loose mouse around the house

Maybe I should catch him the Bunk Moreland way.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Wonder if GFOP will realize Bubbles is addicted to heroin, not weed, this time through.




LMAO ix wtf


----------



## John Price

Everything seems clearer the second re-watch


----------



## John Price

@Mike 疲れた could you guess which one I am in that picture
Mike 疲れた - Today at 8:08 PM
i didn't see
i'm busy watching The wire
damn it
eating
f***
f*** f*** f***
i saw the Mouse
in the f***ing stove
on it

f*** f***
f***


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Loose mouse around the house
> 
> Maybe I should catch him the Bunk Moreland way.




Put some peanut butter in a trap. You'll thank me in the AM.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Put some peanut butter in a trap. You'll thank me in the AM.




As I said in Discord I did exactly this

He tore the side with peanut butter off

I just opened the basemen t door and saw the trap torn apart


----------



## John Price

*Mike 疲れた-Today at 8:15 PM*

It was f***ed up.
I went to the kitchen to cut a piee of cake
i saw him
i saw him behind a pot
then he like skidded underneath the stove
and then I screamed like a girl


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> As I said in Discord I did exactly this
> 
> He tore the side with peanut butter off
> 
> I just opened the basemen t door and saw the trap torn apart




Try it again with a bigger/better trap??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

What kind of cake??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie shortly


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> Everything seems clearer the second re-watch




You remember Bubbles talking about needles and shit? I believe they even showed him shooting up. Did you think people took liquid marijuana or what? LMAO


----------



## John Price

Going to sleep, set the trap on the stove

I saw him TWICE

A gray speck, not black, saw him TWICE, scamper across the stove


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> You remember Bubbles talking about needles and ****? I believe they even showed him shooting up. Did you think people took liquid marijuana or what? LMAO




No I believe Cheese is misremembering. I made an off hand comment about Bubbles being a drug addict and I said he liked weed even though he was never seen getting high off marijuana in the series


----------



## John Price

@Hammettf2b


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Deficient Mode said:


> You remember Bubbles talking about needles and ****? I believe they even showed him shooting up. Did you think people took liquid marijuana or what? LMAO



Sup


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Sup




Hello friend how r u


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Stupid Chinese food made me fall asleep


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Now I'm wide awake


----------



## John Price

Mouse didn't fall for trap 

Maybe it's sleeping


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> No I believe Cheese is misremembering. I made an off hand comment about Bubbles being a drug addict and I said he liked weed even though he was never seen getting high off marijuana in the series




You sent me a PM stating this Tuesday night though, remember?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Not sure how I could misremember a conversation with GFOP, a guy I met two days ago.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Not sure how I could misremember a conversation with GFOP, a guy I met two days ago.



bubbles is a snitch


----------



## John Price

Money be green.


----------



## John Price

“No ugly-ass white man get his face on no legal f***ing tender less he president"


----------



## John Price

... When it's not your turn


----------



## SladeWilson23

Do people still post in this thread?


----------



## John Price

Deathstroke said:


> Do people still post in this thread?



No they went to discord


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> @Hammettf2b




still way overpriced


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Man, you really have to scroll down to find the good forums here. Have they ever considered just putting them on their own page or something?


----------



## John Price

“On December 14th the FCC will repeal Net Neutrality/Title II. CALL YOUR CONGRESSMAN AND TELL THEM TO FIGHT BACK. Spark



Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Man, you really have to scroll down to find the good forums here. Have they ever considered just putting them on their own page or something?




If net neutrality is repealed and I have to pay extra for hfboards.hockeysfuture.com I won't do it!!!


----------



## Ceremony

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Man, you really have to scroll down to find the good forums here. Have they ever considered just putting them on their own page or something?



You're full of helpful ideas.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Ceremony said:


> You're full of helpful ideas.




I feel like they should also dedicate a subforum to pictures of dogs wearing goggles.


----------



## Ceremony

airportk9.org


----------



## John Price

Chat with cute boys @Deficient Mode


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watching the original "Hellraiser" right now


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Deathstroke said:


> Do people still post in this thread?




I do


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Very hostile pro-Brexit audience on Question Time tonight in Barnsley, an area that voted 68% in favour of leave

Absolute bin of a place


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch another movie


----------



## Cody Webster

@RayP you eve use the app Tavour?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just had pasta for dinner


----------



## RayP

Cody Webster said:


> @RayP you eve use the app Tavour?




Never heard of it.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch another movie.​


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

But first I need a smoke and an ice cold Pepis


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't sleep


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need coffee


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Anyone ever play the sport Team Handball?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Anyone ever play the sport Team Handball?



What is handball?


----------



## Cody Webster

RayP said:


> Never heard of it.



Look into it


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> What is handball?




If horse racing is the sport of kings, then surely team handball is...a very good sport as well.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Literally who give`s a f*** about Nerd Neutrality.  Here`s a thought,,, Log the f*** off and Go outside U f***ing nerd`s, No One care`s about the Internet, it`s not the f***in`g end of the Worl`d.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Poor wittle babies are upset they Won`t get to Watch Nerdflix 24/7.  Try getting some f***ing Exercise you f***ing Pathetic Nerd`s.


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Very hostile pro-Brexit audience on Question Time tonight in Barnsley, an area that voted 68% in favour of leave
> 
> Absolute bin of a place



The last thing I saw before I went to bed was an obviously well-off 60-something saying WELL START ACTING LIKE IT THEN to some bespectacled Northern non-entity

nope.png


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> The last thing I saw before I went to bed was an obviously well-off 60-something saying WELL START ACTING LIKE IT THEN to some bespectacled Northern non-entity
> 
> nope.png




Was that the woman with no lips? She's one of Corbyn's drones.

I also usually wonder every week who the Conservative panel member has annoyed to get thrown to the wolves, this week it was obvious it was Nikki Morgan's punishment for voting against the party whip on the Brexit thing lmao


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a coffee


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Was that the woman with no lips? She's one of Corbyn's drones.
> 
> I also usually wonder every week who the Conservative panel member has annoyed to get thrown to the wolves, this week it was obvious it was Nikki Morgan's punishment for voting against the party whip on the Brexit thing lmao



I assumed that was punishment for shiting out of Have I Got News For You earlier this year


----------



## Ceremony

I did enjoy the "comedian" on it, purely because when such people are there you can tell how much they've rehearsed a joke before going on


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> I did enjoy the "comedian" on it, purely because when such people are there you can tell how much they've rehearsed a joke before going on




And he was "Conservative comedian"

"It is hard to write right-wing comedy"



On another note I've been watching The Thick of It featuring Peter Capaldi on Netflix and am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Drinking a coffee


----------



## Ceremony

Oh hey peener I forgot, did you see your precious Ronnay having a snooze in the middle of a match?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cold out there


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wonder how many posts I'll have by New Years....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Gonna watch a movie



Literally no1 Care`s, Your one of Billion`s of People on this Earth, No1 care`s if You`re going to watch a movie. This thread isn`t You`re Personal f***ing Diary.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Literally no1 Care`s, Your one of Billion`s of People on this Earth, No1 care`s if You`re going to watch a movie. This thread isn`t You`re Personal ****ing Diary.




Yet You're Whin'ing about it like a Nerd


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

And to think...I wished you a happy holiday.

Jerk.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

900 posts to go


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

another day...another dollar


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watched a movie and had Wendy's for dinner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Woke up and can't get back to sleep


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lost all my vCash on the Leafs


----------



## John Price

The concern is that they’ve played a ton of hockey as a group while winning those two Cups, and they’re healthy yet they sit in sixth place in the uber-competitive Metropolitan Division and are on the outside of the playoff picture looking in.

Losers of four of five, Pittsburgh has a minus-11 goal differential (minus-28 during 5-on-5), is 18th on the penalty kill, struggles with slow starts and is 6-9-2 on the road.


----------



## John Price

They might have a couple of options that could provide similar value and a similar spark this season in Dominik Simon and Daniel Sprong, both selected in the 2015 draft.
Simon, who had 16 points in 20 games in the AHL before his recent recall, has been a bright spot in his first two games with the team. He recorded a pair of assists in his season debut against the Toronto Maple Leafs and eventually found himself skating on a line with Crosby. He was one of the few players that seemed to be a real threat to score in their 2-1 loss to the Colorado Avalanche earlier in the week and demonstrated some real skill as a playmaker.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

When I saw him go down 
Felt like somebody lied 
I had to hold my breath till the coast was clear


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yes I know the Penguins are garbage right now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ahhhh much better.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Come post with me @G F O P


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke and a coffee


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chilli for lunch


----------



## Club

Yo this thread is just the same guys talking to themselves


----------



## PanthersPens62

Hence the reason it is "The Useless Thread"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mittelstadt said:


> Yo this thread is just the same guys talking to themselves




Sup?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens actually won a game


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sleepy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cooking dinner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

749 posts to go


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Before i hit the big 40K


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Will I do it before New Years though??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

That...is the question.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tired


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G'night


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

f*** it's too early for this shit


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> **** it's too early for this ****



There's a 4:30 in the am now?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> There's a 4:30 in the am now?




Apparently


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ugh I need coffee


----------



## John Price

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]




[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Perfect gift for the hockey fans in your family
Travel with Bleacher Bums to PPG Paints Arena
to see the Penguins take on the Red Wings
Saturday, January 13, 2018
****Limited Tickets Left in Both Sections*****
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Neat


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Waiting for my takeout to arrive


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tummyache


----------



## John Price

Bunk Moreland says you're natural police.


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> Bunk Moreland says you're natural police.




f*** the bosses


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Goodnight


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Night


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> **** the bosses



It's been about a week and I'm on episode four season 1


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Need a coffee and a smoke


----------



## John Price

Hard as you try, you still can't go nowhere, you know what I'm saying?


----------



## John Price

"Be a little slow, be a little late...just once..."


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Awake


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

A package that I'm waiting for to be delivered should be here on Thursday. 

Woohoo!!


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> A package that I'm waiting for to be delivered should be here on Thursday.
> 
> Woohoo!!



It was intercepted by Omar


----------



## John Price

Five 0


----------



## John Price

NHL needs to scrap the "playoffs". Here's why.

82 games. 6-7 months. Presidents Trophy no more, get rid of it. Top team after 82 games wins the Stanley Cup. Think about it, from game 1-82, teams will be going for it, no off nights, no BS. They all count. 82 games is a huge schedule, real big sample size. If you can be the best team after 82 games, you deserve the Stanley Cup. No more hockey into mid-June, for the love of God. Could you imagine the final 10 or so games of an NHL season if the Stanley Cup was on the line? Think about that for a minute.

Lets' take a look back here over the years, here would be your Stanley Cup Champions.

2016-17: Washington Capitals
2015-16: Washington Captials
2014-15: New York Rangers
2013-14: Boston Bruins
2012-13: Chicago Blackhawks
2011-12: Vancouver Canucks
2010-11: Vancouver Canucks
2009-10: Washington Capitals
2008-09: San Jose Sharks
2007-08: Detroit Red Wings
2006-07: Buffalo Sabres
2005-06: Detroit Red Wings

It's like this. Playoffs, 16 wins, maximum 28 games, SMALL SAMPLE SIZE. Many people don't like to solely measure a prospect on a "small sample size" tournament like the WJC, yet here we award an NHL team as the Champion after a measly 16 wins. Or all the stats people out there saying "sample size too small". Well, what's the better measuring stick, 82 GAMES or 16 wins in a maximum 28 games.

You tell me. I know what I think. Discuss.


----------



## PanthersPens62

Oh how cute....no Cups for the Pens & 4 for YOUR Caps.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> It was intercepted by Omar




f*** Omar


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> Oh how cute....no Cups for the Pens & 4 for YOUR Caps.




Wha??


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Wha??



Sorry, I assumed we all knew I was being sarcastic. It's certainly NOT something I endorse & we all know IX only thinks that because the Pens would be Cup-less. Thus the reason he "liked" my post, I'm sure.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Oh ok


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna replay Saints Row 2 again


----------



## Ceremony

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> **** Omar



You taking this @EchoesoftheEighties


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tired


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Ceremony said:


> You taking this @EchoesoftheEighties




Hell nah


----------



## Deficient Mode

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> Hell nah




Omar.... hello


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Deficient Mode said:


> Omar.... hello



Hey


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Where's GFOP when you need him?

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/139263213/


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Where's GFOP when you need him?
> 
> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/139263213/



ROFL


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Poutine for lunch


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Finally got the steelbook edition of a movie that I've been waiting years for.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

#FreeMannyElk


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sup?


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff So sad to see McNulty and Elena fight


----------



## John Price

Why did Elena have to go on exchange?


----------



## John Price

R. Clayton Davis


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> #FreeMannyElk




Wait, he was banned? Didn't just delete? wtf twitter


----------



## TJ Hooker

I once saw Vlad and his family during a Harrisburg Senators game. It was Vladimir Guerrero night at the ballpark. They were going to open up the Bobblehead hall there for great Senator players. I remember lining up 30 minutes before the gates opened.

I remember being one of the first to get that bobblehead, and then since I had nothing to do for like an hour and 30 minutes I was walking around the outfield. Suddenly I see the gates open and Vladimir Guerrero and like 5 children start walking into the stadium, into a private elevator. I had never been so star struck in my life. I didn't say anything at all I just stood there shocked. There was Vlad. The guy I remember playing with the Angels and Expos. The free swinging hitter. A few feet from me.

I didn't speak to him that day. Later that day he would sign autographs on the concourse, but they would ONLY be pre distributed photos, and he'd sign other stuff you had LATER in the game, for a 10 dollar fee. So I said I'm not dealing with that. But I never been so starstruck that day seeing Vlad freaking Guerrero and his posse, escorted by Senators staff, enter the stadium and go into their private elevator.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens actually won a game...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Technology errors can f*** off


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

People are such uptight morons


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Technology errors can **** off



IM DELETING YOU, reddit memes
██]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 10% complete.....
████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 35% complete....
███████]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] 60% complete....
███████████] 99% complete.....
ERROR!
Truereddit memes are irreplaceable I could never delete your reddit memes! Send this to ten other redditors who give you big d Or never get called busts! again If you get 0 Back: no d for you 3 back: you're reddit! 5 back: you're a big reddit d


----------



## John Price

Tom Hansen said:


> I once saw Vlad and his family during a Harrisburg Senators game. It was Vladimir Guerrero night at the ballpark. They were going to open up the Bobblehead hall there for great Senator players. I remember lining up 30 minutes before the gates opened.
> 
> I remember being one of the first to get that bobblehead, and then since I had nothing to do for like an hour and 30 minutes I was walking around the outfield. Suddenly I see the gates open and Vladimir Guerrero and like 5 children start walking into the stadium, into a private elevator. I had never been so star struck in my life. I didn't say anything at all I just stood there shocked. There was Vlad. The guy I remember playing with the Angels and Expos. The free swinging hitter. A few feet from me.
> 
> I didn't speak to him that day. Later that day he would sign autographs on the concourse, but they would ONLY be pre distributed photos, and he'd sign other stuff you had LATER in the game, for a 10 dollar fee. So I said I'm not dealing with that. But I never been so starstruck that day seeing Vlad freaking Guerrero and his posse, escorted by Senators staff, enter the stadium and go into their private elevator.




I remember one time I was leaving the Caps game and people was just handing out free PApa Johns. The first time I did not grab it. The second time they did it a few weeks later, I grabbed it. Now I can't eat it immediately because of lactose intolerance so I carried that box with pizza all the way home on the subway. Then I ate it the next day. 

MLS is expanding to Smashville. I'm so excited!


----------



## John Price

I've threatened multiple times, to many down votes and angry responses, to purchase an authentic or replica Stanton jersey asap. I stand my my threats and will avoid using such fraudulent sites like dhgate. I would advise you too to wait for a fanatics sale and purchase a replica if you want to save money. Don't bother with unofficial sites imo. @Virtanen18


----------



## Virtanen18

G F O P said:


> I've threatened multiple times, to many down votes and angry responses, to purchase an authentic or replica Stanton jersey asap. I stand my my threats and will avoid using such fraudulent sites like dhgate. I would advise you too to wait for a fanatics sale and purchase a replica if you want to save money. Don't bother with unofficial sites imo. @Virtanen18



No one cares, man. I can't believe you're still going on with this garbage story about what jersey you're going to buy.


----------



## John Price

I own about 5 wearable jerseys. 2 of them are baseball. 2 of them are hockey. One is a cheap jersey given away at the DC United game. 

None of them have names on the back,or anything at all. They're all blank. 

Now that Giancarlo Stanton has come to New York this offseason the first thing I will do is order a replica (none of that fake Chinese stuff) jersey from MLBShop with the Giancarlo number. First thing. If they have names on the back like they do at the Yankee team store I would accept that too. I will dish out 200+ of my own money for this to happen. 

Usually I feel so awkward wearing another guy's name on the back of a jersey. It feels morally bankrupt. This guy here breaks the trend. It is okay to wear Stantons name or number on the back. Because he is so legendary. He is... The man!


----------



## John Price

The thing about that comment is that so many cheap people are angry at my aside snark towards Chinese knockoff sites. And it's true. They're all garbage. I remember when it was bad to wear a knockoff. When did knockoffs suddenly become cool?


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> I own about 5 wearable jerseys. 2 of them are baseball. 2 of them are hockey. One is a cheap jersey given away at the DC United game.
> 
> None of them have names on the back,or anything at all. They're all blank.
> 
> Now that Giancarlo Stanton has come to New York this offseason the first thing I will do is order a replica (none of that fake Chinese stuff) jersey from MLBShop with the Giancarlo number. First thing. If they have names on the back like they do at the Yankee team store I would accept that too. *I will dish out 200+ of my own money* for this to happen.
> 
> Usually I feel so awkward wearing another guy's name on the back of a jersey. It feels morally bankrupt. This guy here breaks the trend. It is okay to wear Stantons name or number on the back. Because he is so legendary. He is... The man!



lirl


----------



## John Price

Virtanen18 said:


> No one cares, man. I can't believe you're still going on with this garbage story about what jersey you're going to buy.



How come I keep getting down voted on reddit for saying that?? What's wrong with buying a real jersey? You'd buy an authentic brock if you had the chance... Not some of those ASIAN knockoffs from dhgate


----------



## John Price

"hey check r/sportsjerseys for the best fakes u can't tell the difference"


----------



## John Price

Rofl at this bullshit

*Buying guide 2.0, RIP Aliexpress* _If you choose to buy knock-off jerseys you do so at your own personal risk. I and the other mods assume no responsibility for the results of your actions_
*Q:Where can I get these jerseys?*
Many people are purchasing through dhgate.com after the crackdown on Aliexpress. Dhgate is similar to Aliexpress; both of these websites are essentially Chinese versions of Ebay. It is made up of a bunch of individual sellers who offer their own products, so it's important to look for highly rated sellers with a lot of positive reviews.
*Q:Who can I buy from?*
I have never purchased from this person, but Jennashop on dhgate is huge on this sub. She has her own website now, fansheart.com where you can see what jerseys she has for sale. She emailed me through fansus@hotmail.com after I asked a question about a jersey. You can pay through her website, but she has an option to pay through dhgate which is a safe option if you do not trust her security. She is known mainly for NFL jerseys.
Another option I've seen around this sub who is highly rated on dhgate is jayjerseystore. He has his jerseys listed directly on his dhgate. You can read through some of his reviews on dhgate in his store there. He is known mainly for MLB jerseys.
For those of you who have been buying jerseys for a while, you will know of Aimee Smith. I have been ordering my jerseys from the "fake" Aimee Smith. Her email is aimeesmithjersey@outlook.com. I look at what jerseys she has through aimeesmithjersey.v.yupoo.com and then email her saying what I want and in what size. She then emails me a link on dhgate which I use to pay. This option is a little round about and may seem sketchier, but it has worked for me and I've received good jerseys. Here is one I bought from her.
There are many, many sellers on dhgate and other websites which advertise cheap jerseys. Personally, I would never put my credit card information on a sketchy website, so I only pay through dhgate. Dhgate also provides "buyer protection". They hold your payment in escrow and only release it after you confirm you received the goods. If you see a highly rated seller on dhgate with a lot of reviews, it will probably work out fine if you order from them. It is riskier if you purchase from random websites dedicated to selling knock-off jerseys.
*Q:What is the quality of these jerseys?*
Generally, the jerseys are pretty good quality. There may be some loose stitching or something along the lines of that. Most of these jerseys are around $20-$30, so you get what you pay for.
People who have bought from jennashop or jayjerseystore please comment with your experiences.
If you bought from a different seller, feel free to comment where and who you bought it from.


----------



## John Price

Haha 20-30 dollar jerseys who pays that

Are you THAT f***ing poor


----------



## John Price

Hammet should get A 20 dollar Chinese dboss jersey lmao


----------



## John Price

Larkin on back 

Three days later the stitching breaks lol


----------



## John Price

Boeser 20 dollar fake


----------



## John Price

Let's settle this once and for all... Would you buy a 20 dollar penguins jersey @MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper is like "20 dollars stadium series and they ship to uk, I'll buy it! "


----------



## John Price

Hey @Shrimper how many hostels is your poor ass staying in during your America trip?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Haha 20-30 dollar jerseys who pays that
> 
> Are you THAT ****ing poor




Do you have a job?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Do you have a job?



No. 

Did you pay 20 for a Simmons ripoff


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Let's settle this once and for all... Would you buy a 20 dollar penguins jersey @MetalheadPenguinsFan




Nope. Why?


----------



## Virtanen18

G F O P said:


> How come I keep getting down voted on reddit for saying that?? What's wrong with buying a real jersey? You'd buy an authentic brock if you had the chance... Not some of those ASIAN knockoffs from dhgate



Literally just read the first sentence of my past post. No. One. Cares.

Are you like, ok? Go outside man.


----------



## Shrimper

G F O P said:


> Hey @Shrimper how many hostels is your poor ass staying in during your America trip?




0

As I'm not going to America..


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tummyache is finally gone I think.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

@Pate Look at the avy


----------



## John Price

uM, BELLE FROM BEAUTY AND THE BEAST WAS STRAIGHT UP TRYNA f*** A MAN BEAR PIG PERSON, PETER PAN IS ABOUT KIDNAPPING CHILDREN, ERIC FROM LITTLE MERMAID TRIED TO f*** A HALF FISH LADY AND EVERY1 WAS FINE W THT BUT PPL ARE UPSET BC ONE DISNEY CHARACTER IS GONNA BE GAY??! RiGHT OKaY


----------



## Vertain

"The sky is blue."

"Water is wet."

"Is the Pope Catholic?"

etc ad nauseam.

I propose we replace all those hackneyed phrases (which some people actually consider a valid and intelligent response to a post) and insert this one:

Does a cow have teats?

In this way we can accomplish two things:

1. Make a meaningful contribution to a thread

2. Titillate the younger, and more immature, board members.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Does a bear shit in the woods??


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> No.
> 
> Did you pay 20 for a Simmons ripoff




I have a Fultz shirt. So get your facts straight.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lol Pens


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Is an Xbox One X a better purchase than a PS4 Pro??


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Is an Xbox One X a better purchase than a PS4 Pro??



No

All of us have ps you


----------



## Deficient Mode

Good morning ix


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> Good morning ix




Good morning.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning Ix


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> No
> 
> All of us have ps you




Huh. Interesting


----------



## Ceremony

@Darren Peng @SoupyFIN your thoughts on the new F1 logo


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Morning Ix



4-0.


----------



## PanthersPens62

3-0 #GerardGallantRulez


----------



## John Price

PanthersPens62 said:


> 3-0 #GerardGallantRulez



Matt Murray made 10 saves on 13 shots before he was pulled early in the second period after Cogliano turned a short-handed breakaway into his fifth goal. The Penguins have lost five of seven and are one point out of last place in the Metropolitan Division.


----------



## John Price

When Penguins keep same roster as last year yet are one point from last place


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Meh


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watching "Jingle All The Way"


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> @Darren Peng @SoupyFIN your thoughts on the new F1 logo




I'm trying to think what it reminds me of


----------



## Siamese Dream

Also @Ceremony I'm watching the Peep Show Christmas episode

"We're not playing bleeding Pictionary; it's a made-up game"

"Look at him, he probably thinks Father Christmas died for our sins"


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> Also @Ceremony I'm watching the Peep Show Christmas episode
> 
> "We're not playing bleeding Pictionary; it's a made-up game"
> 
> "Look at him, he probably thinks Father Christmas died for our sins"



Oi oi, Christmas smoothie.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Ceremony said:


> Oi oi, Christmas smoothie.




CAULIFLOWER IS TRADITIONALLLL!

a


----------



## Ceremony

It was a joke, Mark. A Christmas joke.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Also watched a bit of Home Alone 2


----------



## Siamese Dream

"Have a guess what Santa's got in his sack. Answer: A wicked big bag of sinister minister"

"Mind out boys, father spliffmas coming through"


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

lmao @Cheese Wagstaff has just stopped Ziggy and is about to beat his ass


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> lmao @Cheese Wagstaff has just stopped Ziggy and is about to beat his ass




You spending Christmas alone this year?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just woke up


----------



## Legionnaire

#woke


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> You spending Christmas alone this year?



He's saying that the past is always with us, and where we come from, what we go through, how we go through it, all this shit matters. I mean, that's what I thought he meant.

Like at the end of the book, you know, boats and tides and all. It's like you can change up, right, you can say you somebody new, you can give yourself a whole new story. But, what came first is who you really are and what happened before is what really happened. And it don't matter that some fool say he different cuz the only thing that make you different is what you really do, what you really go through. Like, ya know, like all them books in his library. He frontin with all them books, but if you pull one down off the shelf, ain't none of the pages ever been opened. He got all them books, and he ain't read near one of 'em. Gatsby, he was who he was, and he did what he did. And cuz he wasn't ready to get real with the story, that shit caught up to him. I think, anyway.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Merry Christmas LNG


----------



## John Price

Hour 1: Damien Woody


----------



## John Price

The Stephen A. Smith Show


----------



## John Price

spotify:show:0PIhdvQt8Wt1RJZ8zLyHy1


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Legionnaire's too much of a p***y to come back to the Black Mirror thread to try defending his homophobic bigotry


----------



## John Price

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Legionnaire's too much of a ***** to come back to the Black Mirror thread to try defending his homophobic bigotry




@Legionnaire react


----------



## John Price

I'm doing like one of them marriage counselors. Charge by the hour to tell some fool he need to bring some flowers home. Then charge another hour telling the bitch she oughta [redacted] every little once in a while. You know, keep a marriage strong like that.


----------



## John Price

I'm on like episode 7 of Season 2


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

G F O P said:


> I'm on like episode 7 of Season 2



ix you should watch Stranger Things


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> I'm doing like one of them marriage counselors. Charge by the hour to tell some fool he need to bring some flowers home. Then charge another hour telling the ***** she oughta [redacted] every little once in a while. You know, keep a marriage strong like that.




What the hell do you know about women?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> What the hell do you know about women?



Son, a woman is a lot like a... a refrigerator! They're about six feet tall, 300 pounds. They make ice, and um Oh, wait a minute! Actually, a woman is more like a beer. They smell good, they look good, you'd step over your own mother just to get one! But you can't stop at one, you wanna drink another woman!


----------



## John Price

The landscape has dramatically shifted since 2009, when the Canadians set a world junior record by winning their fifth straight title.
In the eight years since, Canada has won just one gold medal — in 2015 with a team featuring Edmonton Oilers captain Connor McDavid.
By contrast, the U.S. has won three times, including a 5-4 shootout win over Canada — and in Canada no less — in the championship game in January. Finland has won twice and the Swedes and Russians once each.


----------



## John Price

Looking forward to newcomer @Cheese Wagstaff doing commentary on today's Canada Finland game


----------



## John Price

Ever-Evolving Games: 'PUBG,' 'Star Citizen,' 'GTA Online,' and 'Zelda' (Ep. 66)


----------



## John Price

Did u try doomsday heist @MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## Mantis

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> ix you should watch Stranger Things



Stranger Things is ok but ridiculously overrated.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Did u try doomsday heist @MetalheadPenguinsFan




No I don't have a PS4


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Looking forward to newcomer @Cheese Wagstaff doing commentary on today's Canada Finland game




What sport is this?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> Stranger Things is ok but ridiculously overrated.



I just recently started watching it and have 3 episodes left in the 2nd season to get through. I mean, it's no The Wire, SFU, Breaking Bad etc but the child actors are actually a lot better than I was expecting. Good production values too... Netflix did good.

Why did our Discord posts in the Bieber thread get deleted lol


----------



## Mantis

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I just recently started watching it and have 3 episodes left in the 2nd season to get through. I mean, it's no The Wire, SFU, Breaking Bad etc but the child actors are actually a lot better than I was expecting. Good production values too... Netflix did good.
> 
> Why did our Discord posts in the Bieber thread get deleted lol



Did they? Probably because discord takes traffic away from this website.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> Did they? Probably because discord takes traffic away from this website.



We should invite @Fugu to discord and convince her to shut down HFBoards


----------



## John Price

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> I just recently started watching it and have 3 episodes left in the 2nd season to get through. I mean, it's no The Wire, SFU, Breaking Bad etc but the child actors are actually a lot better than I was expecting. Good production values too... Netflix did good.
> 
> Why did our Discord posts in the Bieber thread get deleted lol



Because you're not allowed to advertise non hf sites 

Kind of stupid really 

Www.google.com 

Www.nhl.com


----------



## John Price

Www.reddit.com


----------



## Bones Malone

Dis
Cord


----------



## John Price

Www.discord.com


----------



## Mantis

Discord 4 life


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Do I buy an Xbox One X or a PS4 Pro


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Do I buy an Xbox One X or a PS4 Pro



I don't know anybody with an Xbox One


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Interesting


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Do I buy an Xbox One X or a PS4 Pro



PS pro


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I don't have a 4K TV yet tho


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> I don't have a 4K TV yet tho



Get one they cost pennies


----------



## John Price

What is with you poor people


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Xmas makes you poor


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just ate cheese and ham n crackers


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Do I buy an Xbox One X or a PS4 Pro



Well more people have PS4 but xbone is cheaper and u can play chel with me and @RayP


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Was also debating on getting one of those Onkyo home-theatre-in-a-box deals maybe.

Are they worth it?


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony Did you hear about Hamilton being an absolute walloper again

Hamilton sorry for nephew's dress remark


----------



## Ceremony

Darren Peng said:


> @Ceremony Did you hear about Hamilton being an absolute walloper again
> 
> Hamilton sorry for nephew's dress remark



Been a while since _Hammy_ had a girlfriend, hasn't it?


----------



## Ceremony

You'll enjoy this peener: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/posts/139437071/


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## John Price

*Team Canada looks to ride speed and depth at world junior ...*
https://www.thestar.com/.../team-canada-looks-to-ride-speed-and-depth-at-world-juni...3 days ago - Team Canada looks to ride speed and depth at world junior championship. The team may not boast superstar names like McDavid or Marner, but the roster is fast, very deep, and balanced heading into a competitive world junior championship in Buffalo, N.Y. ...


░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄
░░░░░░░░▀▀▀██████▄▄▄
░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄░░█████████▄
░░░░░▀▀▀▀█████▌░▀▐▄░▀▐█U HAVE BEEN FASTED BY
░░░▀▀█████▄▄░▀██████▄██
░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░▀▀█▄▀█════█▀
░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▄░░▀▀███░▀░░░░░░▄▄
░░░░░▄███▀▀██▄████████▄░▄▀▀▀██▌
░░░██▀▄▄▄██▀▄███▀░▀▀████░░░░░▀█▄TEAM CANADA
▄▀▀▀▄██▄▀▀▌████▒▒▒▒▒▒███░░░░▌▄▄▀
▌░░░░▐▀████▐███▒▒▒▒▒▐██▌
▀▄░░▄▀░░░▀▀████▒▒▒▒▄██▀
░░▀▀░░░░░░▀▀█████████▀
░░░░░░░░▄▄██▀██████▀█
░░░░░░▄██▀░░░░░▀▀▀░░█
░░░░░▄█░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▌
░▄▄▄▄█▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄▄▄▄▀▀▄
▌░░░░░▐░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄▄▀
░▀▀▄▄▀SEND THIS TO 7 OTHER PEOPLE OR UR TOO SLOW


----------



## John Price

Canada shows off their speed against Finland
Canada used their speed to produce four goals against Finland and it also created a number of chances, the TSN Hockey panel discusses one of their best attributes and why they might need to clean up their stick work ahead of their game with Slovakia.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Was also debating on getting one of those Onkyo home-theatre-in-a-box deals maybe.
> 
> Are they worth it?



I don't have one.


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> I don't have one.




Merry belated Christmas, Hanzal


----------



## Siamese Dream

@Ceremony there was a what I'm sure was a little boy at work today wearing a princess dress costume, must have been Hammy's nephew


----------



## Legionnaire

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Legionnaire's too much of a ***** to come back to the Black Mirror thread to try defending his homophobic bigotry




And why should I have to defend myself from your Islamophobia?

If you're so right, fill these out.

5 benefits that homosexuality brings to society

and

5 benefits that homosexuality brings to the individual.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Deficient Mode said:


> Merry belated Christmas, Hanzal




Thank you, you as well 


Legionnaire said:


> And why should I have to defend myself from your Islamophobia?
> 
> If you're so right, fill these out.
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to society
> 
> and
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to the individual.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Legionnaire said:


> And why should I have to defend myself from your Islamophobia?
> 
> If you're so right, fill these out.
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to society
> 
> and
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to the individual.



@Deficient Mode is Islamic and homosexual and he brings positive vibes to my life. That's a benefit to me.


----------



## Ceremony

I see Legionnaire's off his meds again


----------



## John Price

Aren't la folk supposed to be PROGRESSIVE


----------



## Deficient Mode

Finnish your Czech said:


> @Deficient Mode is Islamic and homosexual and he brings positive vibes to my life. That's a benefit to me.




And I get along very nicely with you, a Hindu heterosexual. We can all coexist.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Deficient Mode said:


> And I get along very nicely with you, a Hindu heterosexual. We can all coexist.



You're mixing up Krishna and me. I'm Buddhist and Sapiosexual


----------



## John Price

Antisexual @Zaige


----------



## John Price

I am not antisex 

I am just lazy


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> I am not antisex
> 
> I am just* lazy*




Don't you mean repulsive?


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> I see Legionnaire's off his meds again




Feel free to screw who you want but don't think that I want to see it.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Don't you mean repulsive?



Whoa!


----------



## John Price

This UT is pro homosexuality


----------



## Legionnaire

BTW clowns, answer those questions. If you can't then...


----------



## John Price

Omar little is homosexual

Ergo homosexuality is okay 

"Ay yo, what up, bird"


----------



## John Price

Legionnaire said:


> BTW clowns, answer those questions. If you can't then...



Why do you care how someone feels sexually. If they like men and are happy so be it


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Don't you mean repulsive?



I shot the boy Mike Mike in his hind parts


----------



## Kyle93

Legionnaire said:


> Feel free to screw who you want but don't think that I want to see it.


----------



## John Price

I am on season 2 episode 10

The dock workers angle is more interesting the second time around. Hard working MURICAN dock workers in a dying industry struggling to adapt. They used to make steel there, no?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Legionnaire said:


> Feel free to screw who you want but don't think that I want to see it.




Still laws against having sex in public, my friend

Chill out


----------



## Legionnaire

Deficient Mode said:


> Still laws against having sex in public, my friend
> 
> Chill out




Get in on the discussion. You might actually agree with me.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Legionnaire said:


> Get in on the discussion. You might actually agree with me.




What discussion


----------



## Legionnaire

San Junpiero.


----------



## Legionnaire

I say it's a hackey lesbian love story that does not belong in black mirror.


----------



## John Price

Lol you against lesbian scenes??


----------



## John Price

The wire had a lot of that with kima


----------



## FinHockey

Legionnaire said:


> And why should I have to defend myself from your Islamophobia?
> 
> If you're so right, fill these out.
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to society
> 
> and
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to the individual.



1. if your parents were homosexual you wouldn't be bothering normal people on the internet


----------



## Deficient Mode

Legionnaire said:


> I say it's a hackey lesbian love story that does not belong in black mirror.




Do you also want heterosexual love scenes banned from all media?


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> I am not antisex
> 
> I am just lazy



And ugly

And slow

And unemployed

And rubby


----------



## Mantis

Legionnaire said:


> I say it's a hackey lesbian love story that does not belong in black mirror.



Sure it does. Anything can happen on that show. 
Its like a modern Twilight Zone


----------



## Legionnaire

Deficient Mode said:


> Do you also want heterosexual love scenes banned from all media?




Yes. That would be great. You know what sex scenes are? Lazy writers.


----------



## Legionnaire

Mantis said:


> Sure it does. Anything can happen on that show.
> Its like a modern Twilight Zone




So what you're saying is that if they dropped an episode deuce of the Twilight Zone it should be praised?


----------



## John Price

Legionnaire said:


> Yes. That would be great. You know what sex scenes are? Lazy writers.



Sex scenes goat


----------



## Mantis

Legionnaire said:


> So what you're saying is that if they dropped an episode deuce of the Twilight Zone it should be praised?



There are a lot of crappy Twilight Zone episodes but they still belong on the show.


----------



## Ceremony

Why don't lesbians belong in a TV show?


----------



## Mantis

Gotta poop


----------



## John Price

Everyone watches TV shows for sex 

Look at game of thrones 

Look at that David Simon show about the adult industry 

Look at the wire 

Look at Emmy Rossum in shameless having all that sex 

Deal with it


----------



## John Price

Alison Brie probably had a sex scene in mad Men 

Makes you think


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> Sex scenes goat



We know Mikey. We have scene your snaps.


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> Everyone watches TV shows for sex
> 
> Look at game of thrones
> 
> Look at that David Simon show about the adult industry
> 
> Look at the wire
> 
> Look at Emmy Rossum in shameless having all that sex
> 
> Deal with it



Emmy Rossum is gross


----------



## John Price

@Deathstroke


----------



## Kyle93

G F O P said:


> Alison Brie probably had a sex scene in mad Men
> 
> Makes you think




Don't think so but the sex scene in her recent series is nice


----------



## FinHockey

Legionnaire said:


> So what you're saying is that if they dropped an episode deuce of the Twilight Zone it should be praised?



I hear they dropped a deuce on the twilight zone and it started posting on hfboards as legionnaire


----------



## SladeWilson23

Emmy Rossum is amazing!
I saw nude pics of Allison Brie!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

What's going on in here??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wendy's for lunch today Boys


----------



## Hammettf2b

When is the wall getting built? It's been a year already!!!


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Legionnaire said:


> And why should I have to defend myself from your Islamophobia?
> 
> If you're so right, fill these out.
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to society
> 
> and
> 
> 5 benefits that homosexuality brings to the individual.



The hell are you talking about? This a new talking point straight from 4chan or something. Seriously, you couldn't do any better? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> Emmy Rossum is amazing!
> I saw nude pics of Allison Brie!



Your opinions don't matter. You like the Devils and think that the DC movies are better than Marvels


----------



## Mantis

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> The hell are you talking about? This a new talking point straight from 4chan or something. Seriously, you couldn't do any better? I'm disappointed.



Discord


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## John Price

As if anyone would have an issue with lesbian scenes 

ISN'T THAT WHAT MEN LIKE


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> Discord



Is it safe to post?


----------



## John Price

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Is it safe to post?



Yes he came by and left


----------



## John Price

I remember in high school when I was watching redacted 

Oh take it to discord


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Wendy's for lunch today Boys



I am goin to Edmonton today. Might stop in Lloydminster for Wendys on the way. Get a baconator in me


----------



## John Price

Sex


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

G F O P said:


> Yes he came by and left


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> Why don't lesbians belong in a TV show?




Why do they? I'll answer your open ended question with one of my own.

However, I'd say merit.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Mantis said:


> Emmy Rossum is gross



She's attractive but I hate her character so damn much in Shameless


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> I am goin to Edmonton today. Might stop in Lloydminster for Wendys on the way. Get a baconator in me



Bruh you gon get fat doe


----------



## Mantis

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Bruh you gon get fat doe



My metabolism would never let me get fat.


----------



## John Price

Legionnaire said:


> Why do they? I'll answer your open ended question with one of my own.
> 
> However, I'd say merit.



Because it's 2017


----------



## SladeWilson23

Mantis said:


> Your opinions don't matter. You like the Devils and think that the DC movies are better than Marvels




False. I said DC *TV shows* are better than *Marvel TV shows*. Only good Marvel show is Punisher.


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> Why do they? I'll answer your open ended question with one of my own.
> 
> However, I'd say merit.



I asked a question based on what you said. I don't see how it's open ended or why that in itself is a reason to avoid answering it.

What do you mean by merit?


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> I asked a question based on what you said. I don't see how it's open ended or why that in itself is a reason to avoid answering it.
> 
> What do you mean by merit?




And again, why should they? 

Merit means exactly that. You're good.


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> And again, why should they?
> 
> Merit means exactly that. You're good.



Because the writer wanted to write about lesbians? Does this mean lesbians are bad or that they were bad in whatever it is you're talking about?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> My metabolism would never let me get fat.



Ah yeah, I remember those days. Used to be able to say that too... now I can't eat anything without getting fat


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> Because the writer wanted to write about lesbians? Does this mean lesbians are bad or that they were bad in whatever it is you're talking about?




Yep. That episode sucked.


----------



## Kyle93

Deathstroke said:


> False. I said DC *TV shows* are better than *Marvel TV shows*. Only good Marvel show is Punisher.




False. Your point would be valid if you mentioned Daredevil however as it is clearly numero uno


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Still debating on buying a PS4 Pro or an Xbox One X Boys......


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> False. I said DC *TV shows* are better than *Marvel TV shows*. Only good Marvel show is Punisher.



DC does not have any good shows either and the Punisher was extremely disappointing compared to how good he was in Daredevil


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Ceremony said:


> Because the writer wanted to write about lesbians? Does this mean lesbians are bad or that they were bad in whatever it is you're talking about?



He can't intelligently criticize the episode in question and is unable to talk about its merits other than that the vehicle to drive its narrative and overarching plot centers around a lesbian couple.

I mean, there's not much more to his asinine temper tantrum other than whining about marginalized groups being "over represented" in entertainment mediums because he's a bigot who feels like his privilege and sense of self worth is being challenged.


----------



## Mantis

Legionnaire said:


> Yep. That episode sucked.



That episode is an 8.8 on IMDB so obviously not.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Mantis said:


> That episode is an 8.8 on IMDB so obviously not.



Critically acclaimed. Fan favorite. Generally regarded as one of the best episodes of the series... but yeah, it sucked because it was infected by gay propaganda.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Still debating on buying a PS4 Pro or an Xbox One X Boys......



PS


----------



## Legionnaire

Mantis said:


> That episode is an 8.8 on IMDB so obviously not.




That is exactly what I'm trying to say here. The only reason that episode gets critical acclaim is because the bar was lowered because it was a lesbian story.


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> Yep. That episode sucked.



Why?


----------



## Legionnaire

Shit. That SHOULD BE insulting.


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> Why?




Because I thought Titanic was crap the first time.


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## John Price

Unmoderated UT drama goat


----------



## John Price

Soliloquy of a Dogge said:


> Ah yeah, I remember those days. Used to be able to say that too... now I can't eat anything without getting fat



I used to stay 125 and I ate all this garbage and started drinking and one day bam 145 pounds

I'm 140 now!!


----------



## Kyle93

Fast metabolism WOAT. I'm trying to bulk up but I seem to gave stalled around 155 despite eating 3000-3300cals a day


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Fast metabolism WOAT. I'm trying to bulk up but I seem to gave stalled around 155 despite eating 3000-3300cals a day



Why you eat so much PIG


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> Because I thought Titanic was crap the first time.



There weren't any lesbians in Titanic.


----------



## Mantis

Ceremony said:


> There weren't any lesbians in Titanic.



Of course there were. There were over 2200 people on that ship you imbecile.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

G F O P said:


> I used to stay 125 and I ate all this garbage and started drinking and one day bam 145 pounds
> 
> I'm 140 now!!



Yep, similar story here. Except more like 200lbs with my ideal weight being 175... had to cut out alcohol, cheesecake and shortbread and I'm still only back down to 190 lol


----------



## Ceremony

Mantis said:


> Of course there were. There were over 2200 people on that ship you imbecile.



Fair enough, but there were no visible lesbians who had any tangible effect on any part of the film.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle93 said:


> False. Your point would be valid if you mentioned Daredevil however as it is clearly numero uno




Nah, Daredevil sucks.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Mantis said:


> DC does not have any good shows either and the Punisher was extremely disappointing compared to how good he was in Daredevil




Supergirl, Legends of Tomorrow, Arrow, Flash, Gotham are all GOAT tv shows btw.

Y U No like Punisher?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Deathstroke said:


> Supergirl, Legends of Tomorrow, Arrow, Flash, Gotham are all GOAT tv shows btw.
> 
> Y U No like Punisher?



Only if you're a nErd whose never had his peen touched by gurl who ='s qt


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> Supergirl, Legends of Tomorrow, Arrow, Flash, Gotham are all GOAT tv shows btw.
> 
> Y U No like Punisher?



All of those shows are terrible. I liked Punisher but it was very disappointing. Woulda been so much better if it was like the comic books at all.


----------



## John Price

DC movies suck


----------



## John Price

Suicide squad was really bad


----------



## John Price

Upload a File More Options...
Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 1)
G F O P SoupyFIN


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> Suicide squad was really bad



So did Batman V Superman. Haven't seen Justice League yet but have not heard good things about it.


----------



## Kyle93

Mantis said:


> So did Batman V Superman. Haven't seen Justice League yet but have not heard good things about it.



Don't. It's one of the most disappointing movies of the year aside from Star Wars


----------



## John Price

Who the f*** is that hot ass pizza girl chick


----------



## John Price

I zoomed in on her she's not that hot


----------



## John Price

6


----------



## John Price

Hottest a cracka gets is about 7

At most
At least in that industry. Tattoos you lose two points


----------



## Kyle93

G F O P said:


> Hottest a cracka gets is about 7
> 
> At most
> At least in that industry. Tattoos you lose two points


----------



## John Price

Hnnnnng those glasses


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

That finger tattoo is really bad


----------



## John Price

Why do girls ruin their hotness by getting ugly tattoos


----------



## SladeWilson23

Dawn of Justice was a good movie.


----------



## John Price

Deathstroke said:


> Dawn of Justice was a good movie.



False


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Kyle93 said:


>




So dumb.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooping rn


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


>



Gril is meh and that is a terrible tattoo


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> Lol





Haha Caps


----------



## darko

Ix mad.


----------



## Deficient Mode

darko said:


> Ix mad.




Hi drako


----------



## darko

Deficient Mode said:


> Hi drako




Hi Difecient Mode


----------



## Deficient Mode

darko said:


> Hi Difecient Mode




Staying cool, friend?


----------



## darko

Deficient Mode said:


> Staying cool, friend?




Always mate. How's things?


----------



## Deficient Mode

darko said:


> Always mate. How's things?




It was -35C here a couple days ago. And it has snowed like 50 cm here the past week.

Otherwise pretty exhausted. Going for a day-long drive in about 6 hours and I need to sleep before then. How about you?


----------



## darko

Deficient Mode said:


> It was -35C here a couple days ago. And it has snowed like 50 cm here the past week.
> 
> Otherwise pretty exhausted. Going for a day-long drive in about 6 hours and I need to sleep before then. How about you?




f*** that. Was 33C here today. 

Just been busy working.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens actually won


----------



## John Price

@darko knows Angela


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

アゲアゲアゲイン (Ageage Again) | Vocaloid Wiki | FANDOM powered by ...
Wikia › vocaloid › wiki › アゲアゲアゲ...
from vocaloid.wikia.com
アゲアゲアゲアゲアゲイン, ageage ageage agein, Ageage ageage again. この歌 急に思い出したら, kono uta kyuu ni omoidashitara, If you recall this song suddenly. パーティパティパティ ...


----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN life monitoring UT all day


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> This




is Hardcore.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This is CNN


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> is Hardcore.



Bonjour.


----------



## Summer Rose

Why is Russia winning


----------



## Ceremony




----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> アゲアゲアゲイン (Ageage Again) | Vocaloid Wiki | FANDOM powered by ...
> Wikia › vocaloid › wiki › アゲアゲアゲ...
> from vocaloid.wikia.com
> アゲアゲアゲアゲアゲイン, ageage ageage agein, Ageage ageage again. この歌 急に思い出したら, kono uta kyuu ni omoida****ara, If you recall this song suddenly. パーティパティパティ ...




Taiwanese?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Less than 500 posts now Boys


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

No more side avatars


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Any of you ever hear of the website, "reddit"?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Any of you ever hear of the website, "reddit"?



Yall heard of worldcom?


----------



## John Price

Ziggy shot double G yesterday. 

I cry every time. Such a dumb kid.


----------



## John Price

"College kids ain't shit."


----------



## John Price

It pays to go with the union card, every time.


----------



## John Price

Who is more successful at life, @G F O P or ziggy sobotka?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Who is more successful at life, @G F O P or ziggy sobotka?




Ziggy had a job.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Might try out my snowskate today


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Nice weather outside today


----------



## Mantis

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Any of you ever hear of the website, "reddit"?



I was on this really exciting website yesterday. Can't remember what it was called though. Something hub I think.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Mantis said:


> I was on this really exciting website yesterday. Can't remember what it was called though. Something hub I think.




Probably Grubhub.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


>





Do shut up.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tried out my snowskate.

Haven't skateboarded or snowskated in over 15 years. Yet I still managed to land a few ollies and a kickflip.


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Tried out my snowskate.
> 
> Haven't skateboarded or snowskated in over 15 years. Yet I still managed to land a few ollies and a kickflip.



Grow up


----------



## darko

G F O P said:


> Who is more successful at life, @G F O P or ziggy sobotka?




I know who isn't successful.

Caps.


----------



## darko

When will Caps be good again?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> Grow up




Excuse me for going outside and having fun.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Legionnaire

Ceremony said:


> There weren't any lesbians in Titanic.




Weren't they though? Weren't they? 

I'm not going out of my way to be sexist or anything but, you know. Who wants to see sappy loves stories more than one woman? Two. And every woman that hates those women will slap me a high five for saying that. Hmm. You know, because what demographic could that also include...who I happen to speak with often...?


----------



## John Price

Legionnaire said:


> Weren't they though? Weren't they?
> 
> I'm not going out of my way to be sexist or anything but, you know. Who wants to see sappy loves stories more than one woman? Two. And every woman that hates those women will slap me a high five for saying that. Hmm. You know, because what demographic could that also include...who I happen to speak with often...?



Bigot


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Excuse me for going outside and having fun.



Hurricanes beat Penguins 2-1 for 4th straight win
The Associated Press Dec 29, 2017 10:23 PM
RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) A coaches' challenge wiped away the Carolina Hurricanes' first go-ahead goal. There was no doubting the second one.
Sebastian Aho's goal with 1:55 left in the second period helped the Hurricanes earn their season-best fourth straight win, a 2-1 victory over the Pittsburgh Penguins on Friday night.


----------



## John Price

@Shrimper 
Brian Dumoulin scored for the short-handed Penguins, who were down a season-high five injured players - including top goalie Matt Murray and defenseman Kris Letang.
The two-time defending Stanley Cup champions have lost six of nine to slip to seventh place in the Metropolitan Division. They have just one regulation victory since Dec. 2.


----------



## Club

can I bum a smoke?


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan lirl


----------



## Ceremony

Legionnaire said:


> Weren't they though? Weren't they?
> 
> I'm not going out of my way to be sexist or anything but, you know. Who wants to see sappy loves stories more than one woman? Two. And every woman that hates those women will slap me a high five for saying that. Hmm. You know, because what demographic could that also include...who I happen to speak with often...?



Get some sleep, m9


----------



## John Price

Adjourn your asses.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> @MetalheadPenguinsFan lirl





Adorable


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff Be a little slow, be a little late , just once. And how you ain't gonna never be slow, never be late? You can't plan for no shit like this, man. It's life.


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Cheese Wagstaff Be a little slow, be a little late , just once. And how you ain't gonna never be slow, never be late? You can't plan for no **** like this, man. It's life.




When it was my uncle, I was with my uncle.


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mittelstadt said:


> can I bum a smoke?




Sure.


----------



## John Price

I had the weirdest dream that I was in a room with @HanSolo and his roommate and I ruined one of the Finding Nemo or Dory movies and he got upset and left and his roommate was being angry and then I went into the bathroom and I Saw a bunch of bobbleheads in the toilet

I kid you not this was an actual dream


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lay off the drugs @G F O P


----------



## SladeWilson23

Wonder Woman is better than any movie Marvel made.


----------



## darko

Happy New Year boys and girls.


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> Wonder Woman is better than any movie Marvel made.



We know you are trolling but No. Just no.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Mantis said:


> We know you are trolling but No. Just no.




What Marvel movie was better than Wonder Woman?


----------



## John Price

Deathstroke said:


> Wonder Woman is better than any movie Marvel made.




Lay off the drugs


----------



## John Price

Deathstroke said:


> What Marvel movie was better than Wonder Woman?




Avengers

Captain America


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Anime sucks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Oh and happy new year all...


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## John Price

Merch Pump – Merchandise Pumped To You Direct


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

This week Luis J. Gomez is joined by comedians Tim Dillon and Nick Mullen and they discuss different types of intelligence, Boxing Day, public proposals, tipping during the holidays, Kwanzaa, home-schooling, Real Ass Dude Of The Week - Luis J. Gomez, dining in the hood, spending Christmas with family and so much more! Support our sponsor! Fresh eTech (FRESHeTECH.com) Use promo code: RAPSTP for $16 off Splash Tunes Pro! Follow the whole show: @TimJDillon, @MulldogForever (instagram), @LuisJGomez, @ZacIsNotFunny, @RealAssPodcast, @GaSDigital, @IMShannonLee


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut up Mike


----------



## SladeWilson23

G F O P said:


> Avengers
> 
> Captain America




Both of those movies are only even with Wonder Woman.


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Mike


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

_blop blop_


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Womp womp


----------



## Legionnaire

Deathstroke said:


> Both of those movies are only even with Wonder Woman.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I'm cold


----------



## Deficient Mode

Deathstroke said:


> Both of those movies are only even with Wonder Woman.




Wonder Woman was f***ing awful

I know you're a DC fanboy but wtf


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't stop farting.


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> What Marvel movie was better than Wonder Woman?



All of them other than that 2008 Hulk one and Iron Man 2.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Michael Bay makes good movies. The Transformers movies are GOAT.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Deathstroke said:


> Michael Bay makes good movies. The Transformers movies are GOAT.



Been ages since you were here


----------



## Mantis

Deathstroke said:


> Michael Bay makes good movies. The Transformers movies are GOAT.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ordered pizza for dinner


----------



## irunthepeg

this site still exists???


----------



## Legionnaire

And Dogge. Thank you for teaching me what homophobia means. I was upset by your accusations. I was about to send messages to my friends to prove to you I'm not. In that moment though? I realized that you're the homophobe and these are just my friends so why in the hell would I ask them to register just to tell you "No. He's cool." You're the homophobe. He's never treated me any differently than anyone else.


----------



## Legionnaire

And if you're who I think you are Dogge, let's talk about being bi-multi-racial instead.


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@SoupyFIN also has a nuclear button on his keyboard


----------



## Guerzy

lmao


----------



## Guerzy

*Things we now know about Marko Dano*

- will be a 1st line winger
- will be a 50-70 point player that is a beast on the PP
- will have a higher career high in points than Ladd (63 points)
- by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner
- wouldn't trade him straight up for Drouin
- Drouin has maybe a little more talent than Dano (but not much)
- has waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher
- Danos iq and skillset is elite
- his vision is top notch
- his skill set is phenomal
- he is a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision 
- is a point producer, very consistently. And this is proven over time
- will have a Marchessault like revival


----------



## John Price

Where is pate!!


----------



## Guerzy

G F O P said:


> Where is pate!!




by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner


----------



## Mr. Met

Guerzy said:


> *Things we now know about Marko Dano*
> 
> - will be a 1st line winger
> - will be a 50-70 point player that is a beast on the PP
> - will have a higher career high in points than Ladd (63 points)
> - by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner
> - wouldn't trade him straight up for Drouin
> - Drouin has maybe a little more talent than Dano (but not much)
> - has waaaay more pure skill than a Gallagher
> - Danos iq and skillset is elite
> - his vision is top notch
> - his skill set is phenomal
> - he is a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision
> - is a point producer, very consistently. And this is proven over time
> - will have a Marchessault like revival



This is the dumbest thing I've ever read


----------



## Mantis

Corsi Is Real said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've ever read



Shut the f*** up


----------



## Mr. Met

Mantis said:


> Shut the **** up



Why are you attacking me like that


----------



## Mantis

Corsi Is Real said:


> Why are you attacking me like that



You brought this upon yourself


----------



## Guerzy

Corsi Is Real said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've ever read




shut your mouth before i.........


----------



## Mr. Met

Guerzy said:


> shut your mouth before i.........



Before you what?


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Why do I have this picture saved on my computer from November 2016 @Guerzy


----------



## Guerzy

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Why do I have this picture saved on my computer from November 2016 @Guerzy





Because Marko Dano will have a Jonathan Marchessault like revival.


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> Because Marko Dano will have a Jonathan Marchessault like revival.



Hard to argue against that


----------



## John Price

McAvoy


----------



## Guerzy

Mantis said:


> Hard to argue against that




Dano is a point producer, very consistently. And this is proven over time


----------



## John Price

The Stephen A. Smith Show


----------



## Deficient Mode

Guerzy said:


> Because Marko Dano will have a Jonathan Marchessault like revival.




That would require him to be as fast and skilled as Marchessault


----------



## Guerzy

Deficient Mode said:


> That would require him to be as fast and skilled as Marchessault




Lol good try. Skating fast in a straight line better doesn't mean someone cares more. Dano brings offense grit creativity.


----------



## John Price

By NO means


----------



## Guerzy

G F O P said:


> By NO means





Dano is one of those players (like Tatar and Moulson and Marchessault, etc, etc) that don't look good but quite simply continually get the job done in effectiveness and you really have to watch the minor details to see why. Many old school coaches are just not interested in that type of player and would rather look for "pace" or "grit" or "hitting".


----------



## Mantis

Guerzy said:


> Lol good try. Skating fast in a straight line better doesn't mean someone cares more. Dano brings offense grit creativity.



This right here!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Guerzy said:


> Lol good try. Skating fast in a straight line better doesn't mean someone cares more. Dano brings offense grit creativity.




Marchessault has waaaaaayyyy more pure skill than a Drouin

Does Dano????


----------



## Mantis

Deficient Mode said:


> Marchessault has waaaaaayyyy more pure skill than a Drouin
> 
> Does Dano????



Please do your research


----------



## Deficient Mode

Mantis said:


> Please do your research




Things we know about Natey Beaulieu:

- will be a #1D

- will be a 40-60 point player who is a beast at breakouts 

- will have a higher career high in points than Weber (56 points)

- by NO means projects to be a #5 defenseman

- wouldn't trade him straight up for H. Lindholm

- Lindholm has maybe a little more talent than Beaulieu (but not much)

- has waaaay more pure skill than a Tanev

- Beaulieus iq and skillset is elite

- his vision is top notch

- his skill set is phenomal

- he is a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision


----------



## Mantis

Deficient Mode said:


> Things we know about Natey Beaulieu:
> 
> - will be a #1D
> 
> - will be a 40-60 point player who is a beast at breakouts
> 
> - will have a higher career high in points than Weber (56 points)
> 
> - by NO means projects to be a #5 defenseman
> 
> - wouldn't trade him straight up for H. Lindholm
> 
> - Lindholm has maybe a little more talent than Beaulieu (but not much)
> 
> - has waaaay more pure skill than a Tanev
> 
> - Beaulieus iq and skillset is elite
> 
> - his vision is top notch
> 
> - his skill set is phenomal
> 
> - he is a very elusive player with great stick skills and vision



That is just silly and unrealistic


----------



## Guerzy

Deficient Mode said:


> Marchessault has waaaaaayyyy more pure skill than a Drouin
> 
> Does Dano????




I also understand the small details that end up mattering and stack my record against hell most NHL scouts nevermind posters on a fan forum.


----------



## Ceremony

@Shrimper what's Nile Ranger done this time


----------



## Shrimper

Ceremony said:


> @Shrimper what's Nile Ranger done this time




Constantly late for training and team meetings etc. Think they just got fed up of it.

We had another player convicted with community service for hitting a copper.

What a wonderful family club we are.


----------



## Ceremony

Shrimper said:


> Constantly late for training and team meetings etc. Think they just got fed up of it.
> 
> We had another player convicted with community service for hitting a copper.
> 
> What a wonderful family club we are.



I changed jobs in work a few months back and when one guy asked me what team I support I said Southend United and now he asks me about them every day

"Yeah Rob Kiernan plays for them" has been the extent of my analysis so far


----------



## Shrimper

Kiernan's only played like, 1 game for us. Always injured


----------



## John Price

By NO means projects to be a first liner


----------



## SladeWilson23

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 was great despite the dumb storyline, but the Stan Lee cameos ruin every Marvel movie he's in. I am going to watch Spider-Man Homecoming after the Devils game.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Holy f*** the Pens are embarrassing this year.

At least the Generation X Pens teams played like they gave a shit


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Stupid headcold....


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## John Price

The Penguins have dropped eight of their past 12 and haven't won back-to-back games since Dec. 1-2. Pittsburgh has been held to one goal or fewer in six of its past 11 games. Matt Murray had 29 saves.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Yeah it's pretty disgusting


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna fire up my PS3 I think


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Morning @G F O P


----------



## John Price

I enjoy watching the Washington Capitals play hockey. They are my favorite NHL team.
When they score a goal, I think to myself "yes".
When the other team scores a goal, I think to myself "no".


----------



## Mantis

Broons.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> I enjoy watching the Washington Capitals play hockey. They are my favorite NHL team.
> When they score a goal, I think to myself "yes".
> When the other team scores a goal, I think to myself "no".




And when you lose in the playoffs you think "not again......"


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> And when you lose in the playoffs you think "not again......"



I can't hear you from second to last place


----------



## John Price

Marge? Is Lisa at camp granada?


----------



## John Price

Stealing? How could you?


----------



## John Price

We should finish this thread with random Simpsons quotes. 

Get em...maw


----------



## Mantis

Wow Capital city! The windy apple...


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

You have entered POWER DRIVE!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

This thread is a part of us all.

A part of us all.

A part of us all.....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hey, that does work


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Double glaze.... *drools*


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Oh yeah, like you don't know.

We're gonna have sex....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

When I grow up, I wanna be in the Betty Ford Center


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

"Failure To Wait By Car.....$250!!!"


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Tell your friends to ask for Jimmy!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Oh Cousin Merle.....really!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Kirk you're spitting!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

OK Genius, why don't you draw dignity??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I sleep in a racing car, do you???


----------



## Mantis

I sleep in a big bed with my wife


----------



## Guerzy

by NO means projects to be a 3rd liner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It's a door. Use it!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Sideshow Bob has no decency. He called me....Chief Piggum!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It's tomato soup served ice cold!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bart!!! No!!!!!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> It's a door. Use it!!!




That's a door?


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Does anyone else find it odd that threads here can go beyond 40 pages? Just a really weird thing for a forum to do.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that threads here can go beyond 40 pages? Just a really weird thing for a forum to do.




What the f*** is wrong with you?



> Melvin Wagstaff | The Wire | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> thewire.wikia.com/wiki/Melvin_Wagstaff
> Cheese kept a pet pit bull and participated in underground dog fights. When his dog lost a fight, Cheese shot it rather than seek treatment for its injuries.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that threads here can go beyond 40 pages? Just a really weird thing for a forum to do.




No it isn't


----------



## John Price

@Cheese Wagstaff


----------



## Deficient Mode

Grats to Canada superfan @G F O P on Canada's WJC victory


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

64!!!! He found the treasure!!!! I'm rich!!!!!


----------



## darko

Mantis said:


> I sleep in a big bed with my wife




Woah you have a bed? Cool.


----------



## darko

Deficient Mode said:


> Grats to Canada superfan @G F O P on Canada's WJC victory




Only because Taiwan ain't in it.


----------



## darko

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that threads here can go beyond 40 pages? Just a really weird thing for a forum to do.




No dude.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Moldy??? Old???

I'm going to get something to eat!!!


----------



## Deficient Mode

But what about that small number of people who could work but, for whatever reason, don’t? Shouldn’t they have to? Well, before deciding whether it’s morally right for them to receive income without working, consider a far larger group that takes in far more money without toil: the idle rich. They soak up plenty of unearned money from the economy, in the form of rent, dividends and capital income. Salaries and wages — that is, money paid for work — only make up about 15 percent of the income of Americans making $10 million per year or more; the rest is capital income from simply owning assets.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Mantis

Bergeron!


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

There's never been a paper bag for shitposting on HF...until now


----------



## John Price

Somewhere back in the beginning of time, this district had itself a civic dilemma of epic proportions. The city council had just passed a law that forbade alcoholic consumption in public areas; on the streets and on the corners. But the corner is, it was and it always will be the poorman's lounge. It's where a man wants to be on a hot summer's night. It's cheaper than a bar. Catch a nice breeze and watch the girls go on by. But the law is the law so what are the western cops gonna do? They arrest every dude for tipping back a High Life, there'd be no time for any other kind of police work. And if they look the other way, they open themselves up to all kinds of flaunting, all kinds of disrespect. Now, this is before my time but somewhere back in the 50's or the 60's, there was a moment of goddamn genius by some nameless smokehound who comes out the Cut-Rate one day and on his way to the corner he slips that just bought pint of elderberry into a paper bag. A great moment of civic compromise. That small wrinkled ass paper bag allowed the corner boys to have their drink in peace and gave us permission to go and do police work. The kind of police work that's actually worth the effort, that's actually worth taking a bullet for. Dozerman got shot last night buying three vials. Three. There has never been a paper bag for drugs. Until now.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Somewhere back in the beginning of time, this district had itself a civic dilemma of epic proportions. The city council had just passed a law that forbade alcoholic consumption in public areas; on the streets and on the corners. But the corner is, it was and it always will be the poorman's lounge. It's where a man wants to be on a hot summer's night. It's cheaper than a bar. Catch a nice breeze and watch the girls go on by. But the law is the law so what are the western cops gonna do? They arrest every dude for tipping back a High Life, there'd be no time for any other kind of police work. And if they look the other way, they open themselves up to all kinds of flaunting, all kinds of disrespect. Now, this is before my time but somewhere back in the 50's or the 60's, there was a moment of goddamn genius by some nameless smokehound who comes out the Cut-Rate one day and on his way to the corner he slips that just bought pint of elderberry into a paper bag. A great moment of civic compromise. That small wrinkled ass paper bag allowed the corner boys to have their drink in peace and gave us permission to go and do police work. The kind of police work that's actually worth the effort, that's actually worth taking a bullet for. Dozerman got shot last night buying three vials. Three. There has never been a paper bag for drugs. Until now.




Post Simpsons quotes you mug


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Fan-fugu-tastic!!!


----------



## SladeWilson23

I am currently watching Rogue One. Why do stormtroopers have such bad aim?


----------



## Club

Did 100 push ups today, dude I'm so f***ing jacked


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Bored


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Post Simpsons quotes you mug



That's good. That's like a 40-degree day. Ain't nobody got nothing to say about a 40-degree day. Fifty. Bring a smile to your face. Sixty, shit, Racial Slurs is damn near barbecuing on that motherf***er. Go down to 20, Racial Slurs get their bitch on. Get their blood complaining. But 40? Nobody give a _f***_ about 40. Nobody remember 40, and y'all Racial Slurs is giving me way too many 40-degree days! What the f***?


----------



## John Price

On S3E6


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I call the big one Bitey


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## Mantis

Deficient Mode said:


>



Is that your new crush?


----------



## John Price




----------



## Deficient Mode

Mantis said:


> Is that your new crush?




I've been posting pics of him every couple of days if that's what you mean


----------



## Mantis

Deficient Mode said:


> I've been posting pics of him every couple of days if that's what you mean



Better looking than Marner thats for sure.


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> I've been posting pics of him every couple of days if that's what you mean




Racial Slur, is you taking notes on a criminal f***ing conspiracy?


----------



## John Price

Stringer: Yo. Motherf***er, what is that? Shamrock: Robert Rules say we got to have minutes for the meeting, right? These the minutes. Stringer: Racial Slur, is you taking notes on a criminal f***ing conspiracy? [Grabs notepad from Shamrock] What the f*** is you thinking? [Tears out minutes and crumples them]


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Lumber has a million uses.


----------



## Kyle93

I am an outcast
All alone
I'm a nomad without home


----------



## Deficient Mode

Mantis said:


> Better looking than Marner thats for sure.


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> *****, is you taking notes on a criminal ****ing conspiracy?




Actually I'm fishing for ix likes

Let me try again


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pens


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Slept wonderfully


----------



## SladeWilson23

Am going to watch both Rise and War in the new Planet of the Apes trilogy, then I'm going to start watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had a nap


----------



## Hammettf2b

Hantavirus is one of the greatest health concerns associated with mouse droppings. The virus lives inside mice feces and when disturbed can become airborne. Humans that inhale the disease are most at risk for transmission. During the cleaning process, every effort should be made to prevent stirring up harmful dusts.

RIP @G F O P


----------



## John Price

@Kyle93 @Cheese Wagstaff











Or























Hammettf2b said:


> Hantavirus is one of the greatest health concerns associated with mouse droppings. The virus lives inside mice feces and when disturbed can become airborne. Humans that inhale the disease are most at risk for transmission. During the cleaning process, every effort should be made to prevent stirring up harmful dusts.
> 
> RIP @G F O P


----------



## John Price

the fourth f***


----------



## John Price

even she's hotter than daddario


----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## John Price

If Daddario is so hot @Kyle93 link us some hot pictures


----------



## John Price

mfw Kyle tries to tell me Daddario is a 10


----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## John Price




----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> @Kyle93 @Cheese Wagstaff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or




Please refrain from tagging me in similar posts in the future.


----------



## John Price

f***


----------



## John Price

@irunthepeg


----------



## John Price

@Han Solo


----------



## John Price

When Milana sees Kyle


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Wow she was on jeopardy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Watched "Maniac Cop" earlier


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

Has this GFOP lad ever asked a girl out?


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Has this GFOP lad ever asked a girl out?




no


----------



## John Price

I only ask out 7's and above

Anyone under a 7 is not worth my time


----------



## John Price

drunk


----------



## John Price

everyone is a 10 to me rn


----------



## John Price

that's garbage

and the ruloing that makes it up is gargabge

attacking an amateur athlete

for doing everything rihgt


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> that's garbage
> 
> and the ruloing that makes it up is gargabge
> 
> attacking an amateur athlete
> 
> for doing everything rihgt




This article was brought to me by a mother....of children.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pens



They got dominated and are gonna miss the playoffs


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> They got dominated and are gonna miss the playoffs




Aren't you a Pens fan?


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Aren't you a Pens fan?



Lol


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Aren't you a Pens fan?



f*** no


----------



## John Price

Mantis said:


> **** no



Chris Kelly playing in some minor Canadian league shit


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Aren't you a Pens fan?



How sprong


----------



## John Price

Uh oh @SoupyFIN we are talking hockey in the LNGE start deleting


----------



## John Price

Dortmund


----------



## John Price

Frankfurt


----------



## John Price

Dresden


----------



## Hammettf2b

Milana is just ok


----------



## irunthepeg

Hammettf2b said:


> Milana is just ok




delete your account


----------



## John Price

Hammettf2b said:


> Milana is just ok



What the f***


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> **** no




Thought you were. My bad


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Thought you were. My bad



Sprong


----------



## Hammettf2b

When @G F O P gets close to a girl


----------



## Kyle93

Waiting by the door for your package to arrive


----------



## John Price

Daddario is not attractive


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Daddario is not attractive



Reported


----------



## John Price

Neither is Aliya mustafina!!


----------



## Hammettf2b

G F O P said:


> Neither is Aliya mustafina!!



Now you're being hateful just to spite me!!! What a terrible thing to say.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> Neither is Aliya mustafina!!



Is that the russian olympian? She is pretty nasty.


----------



## Mantis

Goddamn @SoupyFIN is slacking today.


----------



## John Price

"Nobody give a f*** about forty. Nobody remember forty, and ya'll Racial Slurs is giving me way too many forty degree days" -Stringer


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


>




Nice non offensive picture


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gonna watch a movie soon


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN you've used the PS Messages app right

Is there a way to mark all messages as read so I don't need to click on hundreds of them on the PS3 to get rid of the notification


----------



## SoupyFIN

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN you've used the PS Messages app right
> 
> Is there a way to mark all messages as read so I don't need to click on hundreds of them on the PS3 to get rid of the notification



You could delete all messages on PS3, I guess?

Idk about the app, but I told you when you were setting it up that the read/unread doesn't transfer from PS4 to PS3.


----------



## Ceremony

SoupyFIN said:


> You could delete all messages on PS3, I guess?
> 
> Idk about the app, but I told you when you were setting it up that the read/unread doesn't transfer from PS4 to PS3.



Yeah I noticed that too. It seems like a really bad design flaw.


----------



## John Price

Drunk


----------



## John Price

Very drunk outside caps game right now 

It's been a long day 

Without you my friend

And I tell you all about it when I see you again @PlunkdTJ

@Tom Hansen


----------



## John Price

And I know 

How to save a life


----------



## John Price

Bar playing good pop tunes


----------



## John Price

@Guerzy Married men, just because we're grateful for the work our wives do, doesn't mean they know it.In other words, we often feel more gratitude than we express.And a lack of appreciation is a powerful way to make a woman insecure in her value.Ultimately, your wife only knows about the "thank you's" that she hears from your mouth.So tonight, don't just consume the benefits of your bride, remind her how much she consumes you.Stand strong men.


----------



## Mantis

Shut the f*** up Mike


----------



## John Price

Mantis said:


> Shut the **** up Mike



Should I watch the sopranos


----------



## Mantis

G F O P said:


> Should I watch the sopranos



I am on season 6 right now. Its ok but I kinda want it to just end so I can move onto a new show. Might check out The Wire. I watched the first season like 5 years ago but stopped watching it.


----------



## Mantis

Oz is pretty good @G F O P 

It gets pretty ridiculous how many prisoners kill each other and there is some dumb aging drug later in the show but it is entertaining. Without Oz there probably would be no Sopranos or The Wire. It was HBO's first big show. There is also a lot of hot man on man prison loving.


----------



## Guerzy

The Jets are elite


----------



## CycloneLaunch

Just unpacked a jumbo* lut pack 


Flashback ixcuincle 85
Flashback CycloneLaunch 86
Stanislav 85
Bob Richards 86
Contract 
Contract 
Training 
Healing 
Flashback AtlantaSportsFan 87


----------



## John Price

CycloneLaunch said:


> Just unpacked a jumbo* lut pack
> 
> 
> Flashback ixcuincle 85
> Flashback CycloneLaunch 86
> Stanislav 85
> Bob Richards 86
> Contract
> Contract
> Training
> Healing
> Flashback AtlantaSportsFan 87



Stringer: Motherf***er, what is that?
Shamrock: Robert Rules say we gotta have minutes for a meeting, right? These the minutes.


----------



## Deficient Mode

There must be a technical glitch

People have stopped liking my posts


----------



## John Price

I got a proposition for you.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> I got a proposition for you.




I'm listening...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ordered some horror goodies from Austria yesterday


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> I got a proposition for you.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Coming off a four day bender [new age Tom bender] in Vegas.

I just woke up in a new Bugatti.


----------



## TJ Hooker




----------



## Deficient Mode

Tom Hansen said:


> Coming off a four day bender [new age Tom bender] in Vegas.
> 
> I just woke up in a new Bugatti.




Did its owner promise you a ride in it


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


>



You know what, there's a sign on the other side of this gate that says "Never Again"


----------



## John Price

Did anyone else wonder why Avon wasn't willing to let d'angelo move on but when cutty said he didn't have the game in him no mo Avon said "he a man today"


----------



## John Price

Cutty so far seems to be the only person who changed up and succeeded. Stringer tried to be legit, d'angelo tried to cut his ties and move on, etc and all faced the same fate as Gatsby.


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> Did anyone else wonder why Avon wasn't willing to let d'angelo move on but when cutty said he didn't have the game in him no mo Avon said "he a man today"




Did D'Angelo actually try to move on


----------



## John Price

Deficient Mode said:


> Did D'Angelo actually try to move on



He told Brianna that he wanted her to tell Avon and Stringer "to leave him be". When he passed Avon in the hall in prison Avon said yo and d turned back and didn't respond and walked away


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Got 3 more horror blu-rays in the mail today.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Easy on the spoilers here, lads.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

On that note, Amazon UK's shoddy packaging quality can suck it.


----------



## Ceremony

@SoupyFIN @Darren Peng have you seen the Lewis Hamilton feature in the new Gran Turismo


----------



## Ceremony

The museum feature looks like he compiled it himself


----------



## Deficient Mode

G F O P said:


> He told Brianna that he wanted her to tell Avon and Stringer "to leave him be". When he passed Avon in the hall in prison Avon said yo and d turned back and didn't respond and walked away




Yeah, he was in prison. It's a matter of acknowledging your uncle, not being involved in the drug trade or not


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Ceremony said:


> @SoupyFIN @Darren Peng have you seen the Lewis Hamilton feature in the new Gran Turismo





Neat


----------



## Ceremony

Deficient Mode said:


> Yeah, he was in prison. It's a matter of acknowledging your uncle, not being involved in the drug trade or not



I didn't know _Hammy_ had been in the jail.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Ceremony said:


> I didn't know _Hammy_ had been in the jail.




Daisy wadn't nothin past any other bitch anyway, you know. And he did _all that_ for her? And in the end, it ain't amount to shit.


----------



## John Price

"What are you, a f***ing Communist?"

- Herc


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had Wendy's for dinner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Got 3 more horror blu-rays in the mail today.



Why? Blu ray is a dead technology. Just stream


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> Why? Blu ray is a dead technology. Just stream




Streaming will never replace the niceness of physical media.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Plus most of my horror film collection is old, foreign, and/or obscure stuff that you wouldn't find on Netflix anywho.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Jesus, I've been having horrible vCash betting luck lately


----------



## Mantis

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Plus most of my horror film collection is old, foreign, and/or obscure stuff that you wouldn't find on Netflix anywho.



You can still stream it. Its not hard to find it on google.


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> You can still stream it. Its not hard to find it on google.




Meh


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

100 posts to go Boys


----------



## Club

I found myself today.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Where were you hiding??


----------



## John Price

Future Pop

Hatsune Miku is described as “a Japanese music sensation – a 16 year-old blue-haired girl with a unique voice and prodigious energy.” Yet, we’re not talking about a real human here, per se. Hatsune Miku is actually a virtual entertainer that started in 2007 as a vocal tool (under the umbrella of an animated character) to provide musicians with a singer for their creative projects. Since then, the tool has blossomed into a full-fledged virtual musician in her own right, having done remixes with the likes of Pharrell and opening for Lady Gaga on her ARTPOP tour. 3D effects make it possible for the Miku to perform in front of audiences, just as she’ll do on the Hatsune Miku Expo 2018 – we’re lucky enough to have one of these rare events at The Anthem this July. For some Miku tracks and videos of her live performances, check this YouTube page. Then, prepare to check out where the future of music might be headed at Miku Expo 2018.

Click here for a W Magazine interview with Miku’s creator, Crypton Future Media CEO Hiroyuki Itoh

HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2018
@ The Anthem • 901 Wharf St. SW, Washington, D.C. (Behind the 900 Block of Maine Avenue SW, on the Waterfront)
July 12
6:30pm Doors

On Sale Friday, January 12 at 10am


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Shut up Mike


----------



## John Price

Rofl @Cheese Wagstaff yo la tengo coming to DC 4/4


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

So which of you is throwing me a party when I hit 40K posts very soon???


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Shut up Mike



Judas priest coming to DC March 18


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Judas priest coming to DC March 18




I've never liked Judas Priest.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I mean I respect Judas Priest and their legacy in the world and history of metal, but they aren't my thing. As talented as he is, I don't like Halford's vocals.


----------



## John Price

Bored looking over 2018 concert dates


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I could say the exact same for Bruce Dickinson and Iron Maiden as well to be honest.


----------



## John Price

Who do they think they are charging 155 for a gift bag

f*** me 

MIIKUEXPO2018 VIP Package 
Includes: 1 General Admission Standing ticket, Early Entry, Exclusive Merchandise Gift Bag
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 

$155 General Admission
Get Tickets


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

The f*** is that???


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Hope I get my other packages from the UK soon...


----------



## John Price

Regular admission 50

VIP admission with gift bag and early entry 155

The f***


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Regular admission 50
> 
> VIP admission with gift bag and early entry 155
> 
> The ****




For what??


----------



## John Price

Can you not read


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Can you not read




Hello Mr. Kurns.

I bad want....money now. Me sick.


----------



## John Price

He read card good.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

It's Kurns stupid!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## John Price

I specifically said no geeks


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

But my mom says I'm cool....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Gimme your fortune or I'll pound your withered old face in!!!


----------



## John Price




----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## John Price

Hot


----------



## John Price

Emily rudd


----------



## John Price

YANET


----------



## Mantis

Shut up Mike


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mantis said:


> Shut up Mike




This


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Took a major dump a little while ago


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

So I have 39,939 messages and have received 980 likes.

Which plateau will I hit first??? 40K messages or 1000 likes??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Nothing for me in the mail today.


----------



## PanthersPens62

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> So I have 39,939 messages and have received 980 likes.
> 
> Which plateau will I hit first??? 40K messages or 1000 likes??



I just gave you 4 more likes! Onward to 1000!


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

G F O P said:


> Rofl @Cheese Wagstaff yo la tengo coming to DC 4/4




Should see them. They're the best.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

PanthersPens62 said:


> I just gave you 4 more likes! Onward to 1000!




Very close now


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Should see them. They're the best.



But I don't know any of their songs !


----------



## Ceremony

Had my first GT Sport online race. Had a Spanish guy drive right into me in the final chicane at the Nurburgring on the last lap. Things picking up nicely from where I left off on GT6 several years ago


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Haven't played Gran Turismo since the second one IIRC.


----------



## John Price

Cheese Wagstaff said:


> Should see them. They're the best.




*Saturday 07 April 2018*
*Yo La Tengo*
Union Transfer, Philadelphia, PA, US
Will you be present for that show?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

34 posts to go


----------



## John Price

Listen to Bill Burr's Monday Morning Podcast on TuneIn

"transition game"


----------



## TJ Hooker

Already listened to this week's MMPC.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Might watch a silent film this evening


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

2 more likes


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

1 more like...


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Had Swiss Chalet for dinner


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I need a smoke


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Just hit 1000 likes.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

9 more posts Boys


----------



## John Price




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I've had like over 100 posts or so today


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Can't stop sneezing


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

I should get an award for "Most Dedicated Poster"

Or at least be in the running for one....


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Annnnd my Sportsbook vCash losing streak continues....


----------



## SladeWilson23

Rise, Dawn, and War are the GOAT Planet of the Apes movies.


----------



## izzy

hf boards


----------



## John Price

Miku


----------



## John Price

berglund said:


> hf boards



Hutton sux


----------



## John Price

Let's build a city!


----------



## John Price

By NO means projects to the end of the month I will be able to stream Fortnite twitch links on the site and will be able to stream stream Fortnite twitch links on the hfboards website


----------



## John Price

Www.merchpump.com


----------



## John Price

Gas digital


----------



## John Price

Lol


----------



## John Price

Reddit


----------



## John Price

Hello


----------



## John Price

Hello kitty sga how are you and the family and your family


----------



## John Price

Look @MetalheadPenguinsFan it's the hello kitty factory


----------



## John Price

Do Canadians have Monday off


----------



## John Price

@Hammettf2b Don't ask me; I don't know anything! I' m product of American education system. I also build poor-quality cars and inferior-style electronics.


----------



## John Price

@MetalheadPenguinsFan they stole my idea!

Toga toga toga 

2000


----------



## John Price

Have a 75 ovr mut squad


----------



## John Price

We out here bustin heads


----------



## John Price

When will MetalheadPenguinsFan purchase chel 18


----------



## John Price

We hut boys


----------



## John Price

We chel boys


----------



## John Price

Eashl


----------



## John Price

Who is better gregg McKegg or Mike


----------



## John Price

Mike is even better than Letang lol


----------



## John Price

Burn


----------



## John Price

Letang needs to be dealt


----------



## John Price

Mut squad


----------



## John Price

Most prolific Mike OVR 95


----------



## John Price

Lmao @Guerzy @irunthepeg 81 Marko Dano - HUT 18 HUTPlaza


----------



## John Price

81


----------



## John Price

Laine 89


----------



## John Price

Rofl Evander Kane is 84

That's awful


----------



## John Price

McKegg 76


----------



## John Price

Sprong 76 lol


----------



## John Price

I bet Jarry is like 78


----------



## John Price

79


----------



## John Price

My player rankings are as good as @DominicBoltsFan


----------



## John Price

Guentzel 81


----------



## John Price

Kessel 75


----------



## John Price

Crosby 87


----------



## John Price

Malkin 82


----------



## John Price

Hornquist 62


----------



## John Price

Drouin 57


----------



## John Price

Murray 71 lol


----------



## John Price

If you check chel ratings for penguins defenseman they are all under 80 ovr lol

Schultz 60


----------



## John Price

Reaves 89


----------



## John Price

@DominicBoltsFan @Zaige vasilevsky 92 ovr


----------



## John Price

Lock thread soupy!

wave 
\ flushed
|| 
/¯ ¯_


----------



## irunthepeg

who is @Guerzy


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> When will MetalheadPenguinsFan purchase chel 18




Probably never


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

G F O P said:


> Letang needs to be dealt




This is true 

Doubt anyone wants him though


----------



## John Price

Cause he SUCKS


----------

